# Dead body.. :'(



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Today we found the dead body of nutty, a rooster we found nearly a year ago. He was somehow trapped in a slab in the floor of our chicken "house"..

He was a small, orange, bantam roo that crowed so cutely.


I'll miss him


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If there is a way to get in to trouble with things that are not normally a problem, chickens will find it. 

I know finding him like that was a shock and going to take some time to move away from.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss.Hugs and more hugs....


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

DR, so sorry for your loss!! Always at shock!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh goodness, I am so sorry. Hugs to you.....


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> Oh goodness, I am so sorry. Hugs to you.....





nannypattyrn said:


> DR, so sorry for your loss!! Always at shock!





chickenqueen said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.Hugs and more hugs....





robin416 said:


> If there is a way to get in to trouble with things that are not normally a problem, chickens will find it.
> 
> I know finding him like that was a shock and going to take some time to move away from.


Thank you guys for the hugs, but I don't think I'll ever get over it. That look of shock on his face...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The pain will ease over time.It's hard to lose a beloved pet but you will always remember him.Cherish the memories...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

DuckRunner said:


> Thank you guys for the hugs, but I don't think I'll ever get over it. That look of shock on his face...


There's a few I have a hard time getting over, and a few I'll never get over. It really stinks.


----------

